# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Being held hostage

## jpk98

This isn't very recurring, but I have similar dreams every so often.

So last night(this one is caused likely by playing GTA V a while, but the theme is recurring)

I was in the woods and I was with a nondescript female whom I do not recall very well. I believe I was some sort of authority(law, etc.) and that's why the dude was going to kill me. I was like negotiating with him because he had a pistol pointed at my head. The nondescript female walked back about 25-30ft and was just watching me, and all of his attention was on me. At the end of a negotiating session at gunpoint, I remember telling him that he can just go on his way and it will be like nothing happened. He walked about 10 feet, stopped, turned around and jogged up to me and put the gun to my head. I just closed my eyes, and then nothing happened. Around that point I woke up.

So, that dream was very likely from playing GTA V for a long time that day. But that general theme of being held hostage/in between a rock and a hard place is recurring. It is usually a gun or something, someone will just be standing there or I will be started off in the dream in the middle of a situation that I can't get out of. Like someone will have a gun pointed at me and its like I feel really stuck. 

Any thoughts?

----------


## Chimpertainment

are you wondering what it means or just wanting some general feedback?

Just a thought...

Nightmares are like pain signals. They indicate a problem. It is very good idea to pay attention to them and bring some light to whatever it is trying to get across. I suppose it could mean nothing and your unconscious is just an asshole giving you negative thoughts, who knows. I do, but thats beside the point. 
If you like, spend some time writing, drawing, doing something creative with that dream in mind. It will bring it back and probably develop the story a bit.

----------


## JoannaB

Dreams often exaggerate and extrapolate, so is there anything happening in your life that could be even remotely described as "being held hostage"? For example, if you are in a relationship more out of guilt than out of love, or if you have a clingy mother, or if your job is bad but you don't want to change it because you feel you wouldn't find another and the bills need to be paid, or if you have credit card debt, or a stressful situation which you just don't know a good solution to, anything ...

Also often when looking at dreams it may help one understand them if one looks at the different characters as part of one's own personality or mind. So the part of your mind that represents the "law" feels threatened. Maybe something has made you question values or rules? The feminine part of your psyche, people say that it is often the emotional side that is feminine, so in your dream your more emotional side is non-commit ally standing apart, not getting involved, while your more logical/rational part tries to negotiate your way out of the issue? But your negotiations don't seem to be going well: logic and reason fails?

Of course all of this may be wrong. If it does not sound right, feel free to disregard.

----------

